

Citi analyst fired for leaking info to Eric Eldon, editor of TechCrunch - Fjslfj
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/f1e49810-1f7d-11e2-841c-00144feabdc0.html

======
roopeshv
paywall

